# Short notice game at Sharpley tomorrow 26th.



## bozza (Jan 25, 2015)

Me and Marc (Kellfire) are playing Sharpley tomorrow at 10.50 if anyone fancies a game? 

Full greens/tees and only Â£16, forecast looks pretty good.


----------



## Cherry13 (Jan 25, 2015)

bozza said:



			Me and Marc (Kellfire) are playing Sharpley tomorrow at 10.50 if anyone fancies a game? 

Full greens/tees and only Â£16, forecast looks pretty good.
		
Click to expand...

Can't play tomorrow but rang sharpley on Friday to get a round yday and they said still under 3 inches of snow.  Would be closed till Monday. It should have def thawed out today and yday but was really surprised. We've had nothing this far north.


----------



## bozza (Jan 25, 2015)

Cherry13 said:



			Can't play tomorrow but rang sharpley on Friday to get a round yday and they said still under 3 inches of snow.  Would be closed till Monday. It should have def thawed out today and yday but was really surprised. We've had nothing this far north.
		
Click to expand...

They posted on Twitter today they were fully open again today, tiny little bits of snow left but that's all thawed now.


----------



## bozza (Jan 25, 2015)

Oh and there's only 1 space left now if anyone wants to join us, tee time has been moved to 11.30


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Jan 25, 2015)

I'll join you if you don't mind. I've heard a lot about the course, really fancied playing it.


----------



## bozza (Jan 25, 2015)

Maninblack4612 said:



			I'll join you if you don't mind. I've heard a lot about the course, really fancied playing it.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah no problem mate. 

It's a decent course, quite short but fun with tough greens. Always really dry as well. 

I'll PM you my mobile number.


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Jan 25, 2015)

Looking forward to it.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 25, 2015)

Enjoy guys, I live about a mile from it and yes it was still white on Friday, up there today at the range and it was like you said almost completely clear and definitely playable.


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Jan 26, 2015)

Had a most enjoyable game today with Bozza, Kellfire & their mate Peter. What an entertaining course! The greens are something else with contours, some very severe, on every hole. I had to 2 putt from 5 feet to half the match and, believe me, I didn't feel all that confident standing over a fast, severely left to right putt. What it must be like in the summer with the greens running fast I can't imagine.

Thanks lads, really enjoyed it. The way we all played a half was a fair result.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 26, 2015)

Maninblack4612 said:



			Had a most enjoyable game today with Bozza, Kellfire & their mate Peter. What an entertaining course! The greens are something else with contours, some very severe, on every hole. I had to 2 putt from 5 feet to half the match and, believe me, I didn't feel all that confident standing over a fast, severely left to right putt. What it must be like in the summer with the greens running fast I can't imagine.

Thanks lads, really enjoyed it. The way we all played a half was a fair result.
		
Click to expand...

It's not a bad course eh, the 8th SI 1 has a particularly nice green! Bit chilly when the wind is up with it being exposed.


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Jan 26, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			It's not a bad course eh, the 8th SI 1 has a particularly nice green! Bit chilly when the wind is up with it being exposed.
		
Click to expand...

Can't wait to play it again. Playing at South Shields I know all about the wind.


----------



## Kellfire (Jan 28, 2015)

A good laugh as my road to full recovery continues. You hit a good ball, MIB. Great composure in windy conditions when others (Pete) were cracking up.  

A great partner to have as I contributed two holes all day. Matched only be Pete helping bozza out on two. Haha.


----------



## Wayman (Jan 28, 2015)

i played sharpley few weeks back
its a decent track to be honest but the greens take some hammer by people that dont care 

tho they wasnt pretty but than ran ok

worth a trip out to any one that hasnt played


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Jan 28, 2015)

Kellfire said:



			A good laugh as my road to full recovery continues. You hit a good ball, MIB. Great composure in windy conditions when others (Pete) were cracking up.  

A great partner to have as I contributed two holes all day. Matched only be Pete helping bozza out on two. Haha.
		
Click to expand...

Don't think any of us played to our potential. At least you had an excuse!


----------



## Kellfire (Jan 28, 2015)

Played nine with Pete today. He threw an iron a damn good distance after hitting trees twice on the third.


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Aug 4, 2015)

Playing here for the second time tomorrow in a Seniors' 4BBB. Really looking forward to seeing how the greens play in dry,  summer  conditions.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 4, 2015)

Maninblack4612 said:



			Playing here for the second time tomorrow in a Seniors' 4BBB. Really looking forward to seeing how the greens play in dry,  summer  conditions.
		
Click to expand...

Played it 2 weeks a go just before recent downpours, some of the greens are still a bit hard, 2nd, 4th and 9th stand out, hopefully the recent rain has softened them a bit, it's looking really nice, good luck


----------



## Wayman (Aug 4, 2015)

maybe we should get a NE event going here try and get the meets up and running again


----------



## Hobbit (Aug 4, 2015)

Wayman said:



			maybe we should get a NE event going here try and get the meets up and running again
		
Click to expand...

I've never played it. would definitely be up for a game


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 4, 2015)

I only live 2 mile from it, shall I give it a try, when? Sept or earlier? What Day? A Sunday or midweek?
Open to trying anything


----------



## Wayman (Aug 5, 2015)

I live half a mile from it 
Weekend should be good probs October time when people ain't got comps at home club


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Aug 5, 2015)

I'd  be interested in that.  Not weekend of 17 Oct.


----------



## Cherry13 (Aug 5, 2015)

I'd be interested in this... Good to see everyone again.  October best for for me.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 5, 2015)

Wayman said:



			I live half a mile from it 
Weekend should be good probs October time when people ain't got comps at home club
		
Click to expand...

Even better mate, if you'd like to organise, happy to help :whoo:


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Aug 5, 2015)

See new thread!


----------

